# Oregon Home



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Found this on Vimeo thanks to my local Public Broadcasting station showing it:

Oregon Home (HD) on Vimeo

It's but a snippet, but the photography is certainly better than I can do.


From the Pacific, through the Coast Range, into the Willamette Valley, up the Cascades, East and South to the desert, East and North into the Blue Mountains. Were I a religious man, I'd call it God's Country. 

I think I'll just call it home.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some pretty impressive scenery there :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning scenery there Acuta, that's now on my list of 'Places to visit in the USA', when I win the lottery jackpot... :grin:


----------

